# 53 Schwinn Won't Last



## bobcycles (Mar 14, 2022)

Incredible build....phenomenal deal!  BIN 3500.00!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/294864399310?campid=5335809022


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 14, 2022)

I remember giving people ride on handlebars, is reverse bar and grips so passenger can sit and hang on?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 14, 2022)

Shoo....at least the serial is readable. But that price might be a we bit off


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2022)

That would be the centerpiece to my collection!


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 15, 2022)

And Sequim, Washington is just NW of BFE if you cared to pick it up. Been there many times. Bring an umbrella.
Original owner no-less..... Ohooooo.....
Posts like this bring back the nostalgia of years gone by.
Of being thoroughly ripped -off.
🤔


----------



## sbarner (Mar 19, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Incredible build....phenomenal deal!  BIN 3500.00!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/294864399310?campid=5335809022
> View attachment 1588947



I think you will see more action if you start the bidding at $250 and let the market set its worth.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 19, 2022)

It has to be original and collectible.  ALL the paint has been scraped from the serial number


----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2022)

Been in the garage sense 53!


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2022)

If it had fenders, maybe I could see $3500.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 1, 2022)

Boris said:


> If it had fenders, maybe I could see $3500.



  Or at least a bell


----------



## Oilit (Apr 1, 2022)

That bike is indeed a gem, but the pure and utter shamelessness of the owner is priceless!


----------

